# Kaufberatung Laptop



## Reder (13. August 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit einen Laptop zulegen. kenne mich aber nicht so direkt damit aus. Deswegen Frage ich lieber hier nach.
Der Laptop wird größtenteils Beruflich benötigt und würde dann immer mit auf Seminaren und Lehrgängen mitgenommen werden. Ich programmiere Kleinsteuerungen sowie programmieren von Gebäudeautomation Systeme, später vll noch zeichnen mit CAD Programmen, deswegen wäre ein guter CPU und genug RAM von Vorteil. Es sollte schon ein 17" sein, da beim programmieren mir ein 17" lieber ist. Spielen werde ich auf dem Laptop eher weniger. Hätte aber nichts gegen eine gescheite Grafikkarte im Laptop. Ein BluRay Laufwerk wäre auch nicht schlecht. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei ca. 900€: 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten

Reder


----------



## Reder (15. August 2011)

TOSHIBA Satellite Pro L670-1M2 bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Dell Vostro 3750 N37509 silber bei notebooksbilliger.de

Die beiden finde ich aufm ersten blick interessant. Also 4GB Ram bis 8GB Ram sollten es schon sein. 

Macht es bei Notebooks einen Unterschied zwischen mattem und glänzenden Display? 

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2011)

matt ist besser, wenn Du oft in heller Umgebung arbeitest, weil glänzend dann spiegeln kann. Dafür ist es bei glänzendem leichter, Farben satter und kontrastreicher darzustellen.


Das Toshiba würd ich eher als "Multimedia-Spiele"-Notebook einordnen. 

Hier noch ein paar Vorschläge mit BluRay: Samsung RC720, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 6144MB, 640GB (NP-RC720-S02DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  und  Samsung RC720, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 8192MB, 640GB (NP-RC720-S03DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und Sony Vaio VPC-EJ1Z1E/B schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland und Toshiba Satellite L775-127 (PSK3WE-023007GR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

das wären dann auch alles welche, die keine "zu gute" Grafikkarte haben, also die vermutlich etwas mehr für Office&co taugen als ein Modell mit einer für den Preis sehr guten Grafikkarte. Trotzdem haben die alle auch eine dedizierte Graka und nicht nur onboard, d.h. genug Power für CAD sollten die haben. 4GB RAM könnte man für nur 20€ auch selber nachrüsten, falls das jeweilige Modell DDR3 hat.


Hast Du sonst keine weiteren Anforderungen, zB Akkulaufzeit oder Festplattengröße?


----------



## Reder (16. August 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Glaube bei mir wäre ein mattes Display von Vorteil, danke für die Aufklärung. 
Gibt es nur Notebooks mit Windows 7 Home? Auf meinem Desktop PC nutze ich Windows 7 Ultimate, ich nutze auch Programme die nur noch unter XP oder Vista laufen. Bei Ultimate gibt es ja einen XP Kompatibelmodus. 
Akkulaufzeit so mindestens 3-5 Std. An die 500GB HDD Speicher dürfte reichen, zur Not gibt es ja noch externe Festplatten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2011)

Also, mit ultimate wird quasi kein einziges aktuelles Notebook ausgeliefert, denn die Lizenz dafür wäre viel zu teuer - das würd das Notebook soviel teurer machen, dass im umkämpften Segment ein Riesennachteil wäre. Selbst 50e mehr sind bei einem Preis von 700€ ja schon viel.

Home-Lizenzen aber kosten die Hersteller nur ein paar Euro, eine Business-Lizenz geht auch noch vom Kostenfaktor. Aber bei Ulitmate sieht es düster aus.


3-5 Std Akku sind in der Preisklasse auch schon sehr viel. "Laut Hersteller" 3-4 Std gibt es zwar oft, aber das sind optimalwerte, wenn man das Notebook ohne WLAn und mit Bildschirmschioner an rumstehen hat...   Effektiv wirklich mehr als 3Std wird schon schwer, wenn die Graka auch noch was taugen soll, erst recht bei 17 Zoll, da die mehr Strom brauchen.

Mit nem guten Akku mit laut hersteller 5Std oder mehr und wenigstens einer Nvidia 540m finde ich zB diese, sind aber alle 15 Zoll: Acer TravelMate 5760G-2414G64Mnsk bei notebooksbilliger.de  und Packard Bell Easynote TSX66HR-214GE bei notebooksbilliger.de oder schon über 700€ Acer Aspire TimelineX 5830TG-2414G75Mnbb bei notebooksbilliger.de und Packard Bell Easynote TX69HR-218GE bei notebooksbilliger.de

mit ner passablen AMD-graka finde ich nur was mit 4Std Akku: Acer TravelMate 5542G-N958G50Mnss bei notebooksbilliger.de


wobei bei dem Shop halt eine Anzeige der Akkudauer bei der Suche dabei ist - es kann natürlich andere Modelle bei anderen Shop geben, die nen guten Akku + Graka haben.


----------



## Reder (17. August 2011)

Ein XP Kompatibelmodus wäre nicht schlecht, kann man den nicht bei Home irgendwie einrichten? Hab da glaub ich mal was drüber gelesen das dies ginge. 

Ui, mit der Akkulaufzeit hab ich mich echt verschätzt. Aber in den meisten Seminarräumen gibt es ja Steckdosen.  Also ein 17" wäre von Vorteil. 
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Also, vlt. lass mal BluRay weg oder bau es selber nachträglich ein - das hier in 17 Zoll zb "bis zu 8Std": HP ProBook 4730s LH335EA bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder hier mit je ca 4Std Acer TravelMate 7750G-2414G64Mnss bei notebooksbilliger.de  und Acer TravelMate 7750-2414G32Mnss bei notebooksbilliger.de

alles auch matte Displays


----------



## Reder (21. August 2011)

Hallo

Danke. Hab auch mal geschaut. Wie würdest du die finden? HP Pavilion dv7-6007sg LE907EA Dr. Dre Beats Audio

Schenker XMG A701-4EM Gaming Notebook mit NVIDIA Optimus und Blu-ray


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Der HP wäre da von den beiden wohl besser von der Leistung her. Ne AMD 6850 wäre aber besser - kriegste allerdings eben nur in den Acern.


----------



## th_h_hexley (22. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der HP wäre da von den beiden wohl besser von der Leistung her. Ne AMD 6850 wäre aber besser - kriegste allerdings eben nur in den Acern.



Ob HP derzeit eine gute Wahl ist? Wer weiss wie es mit dem Support aussieht, wenn sie aus dem PC Geschäft aussteigen. Im Moment würde ich HP meiden.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Naja, man kann es auch übertreiben. Zunächst mal wird das nicht von heute auf morgen passieren, dann wird die Sparte sicher von irgendjemand übernommen, dann kommt noch dazu, dass sowieso erstmal der Händler der Verantwortliche ist, falls es was zu reklamieren gibt und dann muss man erstmal auch noch "Schiss" davor haben, dass man überhaupt einen Reklamationsfall hat. Es ist ja nicht so, dass bei jedem 2. Notebook man auf die Hilfe des Herstellers angewiesen ist, vor allem wenn man ein halbwegs versierter Internetnutzer ist


----------



## Reder (22. August 2011)

Verteufeln darf man Hp ja nicht. Dennoch müssten sie sich bemühen wenn Probleme damit auftreten. 

Hab mal weiter gesucht.
Toshiba Satellite L775-127 Core i5-2410M 8GB Blu-ray GT525M

Samsung RC730 S06

Sony VAIO VPC-EJ1Z1E/B Multimedia-Notebook mit Blu-ray

Mir sagt das Samsung zu.  Wie würdet ihr entscheiden?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Von den drei letzten hat das Samsung die beste Grafikleistung. Das HP wäre halt für Spiele besser. vom Preis her würdest Du was mit ner 540m auch viel billiger kriegen, aber das Samsung dürfte halt auch recht gut von der Verarbeitung usw. sein


----------



## Reder (22. August 2011)

Also das Samsung würde ja für mich ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt auch brandneue und kommende Spiele mind in mittel spielen willst, dann reicht der völlig.


----------



## Reder (23. August 2011)

Welche Grafikkarten sind denn in notebooks gut? Kenne mich da nicht so aus. Hab auch mal bei Acer geschaut, da du (Herbboy) ja auf Acer schwörst.   Deine vorgeschlagenen Acer Notebooks waren Travelmate, was ist mit dem Aspire, zB. den AS7750G - 2634G75Bnkk | Product Model  ? 
Könnte auch vom Budget her auf 1200€ rauf gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Also, Acer hat halt für den jeweiligen Preis oft eine extrem gute Spieleleistung - dafür ist die Qualität dann halt nicht so gut, als wenn Du ein gleichteures zB von Samsung mit einer Karte nimmst, die 30% schwächer ist. Die Qualität bei Acer ist aber nicht "schlecht", also wenn man pfleglich mit dem Notebook umgeht, passiert da nix. Manche stört halt ein "gefühlt" billigeres Gehäuse, oder das Display ist nicht so gut usw. - es ist halt nicht "Business"

Die Frage ist halt, welche Spiele Du unbedingt spielen können willst, und mit welchen Details.

Hier findest Du Benches zu allen Karten, als Beispiel die AMD 6850: AMD Radeon HD 6850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und in der MItte die Liste links zu anderen Karten. Die aktuellen gängigen bezahlbaren und für Spiele geeigneten Karten sind die Nvidia 540m, 555m, 560m und die 460m. bei AMD die 5850, 5860, 6850 und 6770.


----------



## Reder (30. August 2011)

Hi

Tut mir leid für die späte Antwort. Hatte viel zu tun in letzter Zeit. Habe 2 Acer TFT's bin bin mit Verarbeitung etc zufrieden. Bisher kann ich mich über Acer nicht beschweren. 

Habe nochmal geschaut. Wird langsam zur schwierigen Geburt. 

Samsung RF711 S07 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Samsung RF711 S0A bei notebooksbilliger.de

Also ich würde gern Fifa 11/12, TDU2, Battlefield 3, Homefront, Mafia 2, GTA 4 etc auf dem Laptop spielen. Grafikeinstellungen können ruhig auf Mittel sein. ist ein Laptop was eh zum Arbeiten angeschafft wird.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Also, Fifa kein PRoblem, Mafia 2 auf mittel wird um die 40-45 FPS sein, GTA4 um die 50-60. Battlefield 3 kann man noch nicht beurteilen, aber BF BC2 läuft mit der Karte auf mittel in 45 FPS. Kannst Du auch hier schauen: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Für den Preis gibt es auf jeden Fall was Spiele angeht stärkere Notebooks, aber dafür dürften die Samsung halt bei anderen Dingen besser sein.


----------



## Reder (4. September 2011)

Ich finde es würde reichen. Es ist ein Laptop der hauptsächlich im Bereich Office zum Einsatz kommt.  Und zum Zocken hab ich eh einen PC. Wollte nur meinen PC nicht mit beruflichen Sachen voll stopfen, außer zu Datensicherung.


----------



## Reder (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Wollte mich nochmal melden. Hab jetzt den Samsung RF711 genommen.  Ein Upgrade auf Ultimate habe ich dazu genommen.  
Samsung RF711 S0A bei notebooksbilliger.de

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe. 

Gruß


----------

